# Fantastic Catches at the Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats to Mick Long for catching a legal Sailfish (50#) off the beach pier, Ben Arnold for catching both a Blackfin Tuna (20#) AND a Cow Dolphin (15#) off the beach pier, Darrell Crush for catching the pier record Bull Dolphin (20#) off the beach pier and Zac Taylor for catching a Blackfin Tuna (25#) off the beach pier.


The fishing at the pier has been off the hook the last week or so with huge schools Cigar Minnows, Herring, LYs, Yellow Tails and Hardtails all being plentiful.

Not sure how long this 'jubilee' will last so if you've been planning to fish you better come on...


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Great Post !!!
Sure do miss being down there!!!Loved those pics You posted the other day on FB !!!!
Mike


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

All of the above caught at the pier in just the past week?


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, in the last ten days or so but not much else. A few kings here and there (none yesterday from 5:30 am to noon). And even the bait mentioned has been hit or miss. It all boils down to being there at the right time which is EXTREMELY unpredictable!


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah landlocked you're right, I'm wrong...don't anyone bother coming out, the fishing has been unpredictable as hell and I wouldn't want anyone driving all the way to the pier and having to wait a few hours (gasp) before catching anything...


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Not saying you're wrong at all!! Come on out and give it a try! They say "you can't win if you don't play" so I'll keep going as often as I can. It's the unpredictability that keeps me going! Pier fishing always changes from day to day as well as minute to minute. The catches you mentioned in your first post are truly amazing feats from a pier. I'd give anything to be on the other end of the rod with any of those fish!!


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Now that's what I want to hear, landlocked...great post


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

i had the best luck ever on sunday, the only thing i caught myself was a baby remora off a cobia jig? does that even make any sense:001_huh:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey king fishing 613. The reds are at sikes as am i. 

Wish i could of seen that sail caught.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Dang knot, you make me want to blow some $$ and come down before Xmas. Go get them guys! Congrats on the epic catches.


----------

